# north west beer festival meetup - 14th may?



## killer b (Apr 23, 2011)

hey.

last year, me, cyberfairy & tangerinedream, persuedbybears & families spent a glorious summer afternoon at the continental beer festival in the ever-popular tourist destination of preston... 

it's a smashing festival - over a hundred beers & ciders to get through, live music and the like, and free to get in. anyone fancy coming this year? it's fairly family friendly during the day (if crowded), so kids are welcome (we'll be bringing ours)...

i reckon arriving early to bag a space might be a good idea...


----------



## aqua (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## aqua (Apr 25, 2011)

will there be pie?


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 26, 2011)

I didn't know I was pregnant when I was there last year He seems ok though...
We should be there if I'm not down in Devon


----------



## killer b (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm sure pie can be arranged aqua - are you considering preston that weekend?


----------



## invisibleplanet (Apr 28, 2011)

Sounds like a plan


----------



## invisibleplanet (Apr 28, 2011)

aqua said:


> will there be pie?



Mhmm. Pie and real ale


----------



## janeb (Apr 28, 2011)

Ah, my old local - heading back to see family and friends this weekend so no doubt will be in there for a point or two tomorrow night.  I do think the new look Conti is great, esp given that it was shut for so long, but I do wish that they would serve a more malty beer, it's all very hoppy * dreams of a pint of lancashire mild*


----------



## killer b (Apr 28, 2011)

have you been for a while? the first manager they had there after the refurb came there from manchester, and tended to favour the hoppy beers - the current cellarman (gary culshaw - you might know him from the ashton jazz mafia) gets a much wider range - i had a pint of mild in there only the other night.


----------



## killer b (Apr 28, 2011)

invisibleplanet said:


> Sounds like a plan


 
whoops, only just spotted this - didn't know you were northwestern IP. you should definitely come.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Apr 28, 2011)

Sadly I think we're going to a much-less-fun old uni friends meet-up that weekend    I'll check with Mrs Bears when she wakes up.  Bugger.


----------



## janeb (Apr 28, 2011)

killer b said:


> have you been for a while? the first manager they had there after the refurb came there from manchester, and tended to favour the hoppy beers - the current cellarman (gary culshaw - you might know him from the ashton jazz mafia) gets a much wider range - i had a pint of mild in there only the other night.



Not properly been since Tony Reid's memorial tbh - this sounds very hopeful - will def call in tomorrow


----------



## killer b (Apr 28, 2011)

PursuedByBears said:


> Sadly I think we're going to a much-less-fun old uni friends meet-up that weekend    I'll check with Mrs Bears when she wakes up.  Bugger.


 
booo. 

there's an all-day gig on monday there which looks pretty cool bears: http://www.newcontinental.net/whats-on/sonny-and-sunsets

give me a shout if you fancy it.


----------



## killer b (Apr 28, 2011)

janeb said:


> Not properly been since Tony Reid's memorial tbh - this sounds very hopeful - will def call in tomorrow


 
they've started putting what ales they have on in the mailout - according to today's, they have this on, which looks pretty malty (maybe not ideal for a session mind...)


----------



## invisibleplanet (Apr 28, 2011)

killer b said:


> whoops, only just spotted this - didn't know you were northwestern IP. you should definitely come.


 
It's very likely that I will, but I haven't checked my fun diary properly yet


----------



## janeb (Apr 29, 2011)

killer b said:


> they've started putting what ales they have on in the mailout - according to today's, they have this on, which looks pretty malty (maybe not ideal for a session mind...)


 
For purely scientific purposes this sounds worth a try


----------



## PursuedByBears (May 1, 2011)

Killer B - Just saw your invite after agreeing to see the in-laws!!!  Sorry, looks good, we would have loved to go.  Fated not to meet up it seems...


----------



## janeb (May 1, 2011)

We ended up in the Bitter Suite on Friday, so didn't get chance to try the new beer at the Conti out - next time maybe


----------



## killer b (May 2, 2011)

i was there this afternoon for a cracking all day gig. i avoided that russian stout though...


----------



## invisibleplanet (May 3, 2011)

I was going to go to that gig with some friends, but it's a big bill week this week, and I do want to be able to sample a wide range of ale at the beer fest in two weeks time, so .. well, that's why I didn't go, lol

Will probably be bringing at least one borrowed female child under the age of 7 with me to the beer fest


----------



## sojourner (May 3, 2011)

Nope, off to Bearded Theory that weekend, so you'll have to do without a disgracefully shambolic and drunken middle aged knobhead that weekend


----------



## invisibleplanet (May 12, 2011)

What time are we meeting up? 

Thankfully my CAMRA mother and her CAMRA friends are going down on the Friday


----------



## killer b (May 12, 2011)

i think there's only us and you who've signed up IP - everyone else seems to have other things on, or be at the wrong end of the country. 

as the weather isn't as lovely as i was hoping, we should be safe to meet early afternoon if you're still up for it - say 1-1.30? i think there's bands on from 2...


----------



## TheContinental (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi everyone, Hope you can all make it to The Continental's 7th Beer Festival!
http://www.newcontinental.net/whats-on/7th-conti-beer-festival-thursday-13th-saturday-15th-october

The 7th Conti Beer Festival - Thursday 13th-Saturday to 15th October – Free Entry

The big one is back. We are scouring the country to bring you the very best ale, cider and perry that the UK has to offer. In addition, as an exciting new beer fest speciality we will host a number of UK and World Keg beers on tap after the festival.
Well in excess of 100 real ales, ciders, perrys & speciality keg beers, with food stalls, fantastic live music & a general great atmosphere.
Come down by the riverside and spend a fabulous weekend with us at the Continental’s Seventh Beer Festival.
Opening Hours:

Thursday 5pm - 12am
Friday 12pm - 12am
Saturday 12pm - 12am

more details coming soon....





The Continental
South Meadow Lane
Preston 
Lancashire
PR1 8JP
01772 499425


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 27, 2011)

Will come if nice weather so Ro can scoot around the beer garden


----------



## PursuedByBears (Sep 30, 2011)

Ooh yes, me too depending on the weather - don't want to inflict a bored three-year old on a packed pub in the rain but will come if the weather is good - hope to see you and yours there killer b <crosses fingers>


----------



## janeb (Oct 4, 2011)

Cool - really good chance we'll be over in Preston that weekend so if so we'll be there, probably on the Friday night


----------



## killer b (Oct 4, 2011)

i'm djing on the saturday, so will definitely be there then...


----------



## janeb (Oct 4, 2011)

Saturday night we're in Manchester for a friends birthday meal out so def not there then


----------



## Espresso (Oct 9, 2011)

Could be do-able. Would be nice to meet some urbs. Depends on which day, though.


----------

